# Husabands who have had a vasectomy but wife still got pregnant?



## momeg (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, not sure where to post this, so I am posting it here. Please move if it is in the wrong spot. Thanks.

My husband had a vasectomy in July of last year. Maybe I am just freaking out, but I am three days late, and I have not been even one day late since I started having periods again. Granted, I have only had four cycles since the birth of my second child, but they have all come exactly 28 days after the first day of my last period. Also, I usually have all of the crappy PMS symptoms a week before I get my period, and I have not had any yet. I have, however, been getting violently sick the past few days--throwing up, terrible headaches. And I know we, uh, "did the deed" when I was ovulating.

Like I said, I am probably just freaking out, but I was wondering if anyone here has gotten pregnant after their husband had a vasectomy? We have met two different couples who have, but I thought that was really really rare.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MountainLaurel (Dec 17, 2005)

Did your husband go through the followup testing to ensure that the surgery was successful? If so and everything was find then, you should be OK (except for having the flu). If not, you could be in trouble.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

To me it sounds like you should take a HPT to be certain. Unless you want to wait a few more days and see if your period comes.

I know that those procedures are not always a hundred percent fool proof. And I don't know if your husband did the testing like the previous poster asked.


----------



## snuggly mama (Mar 29, 2004)

I had some wonky period symptoms a few months ago, and after some testing, it looks like I may have had a miscarriage. Dh had a vasectomy nearly seven years ago and did a follow-up. For now, I'm on BCP and he's going back for a re-check!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

If your dh didn't go through the follow-up testing three months post-V, then he definitely should. People who don't do that are the majority of folks who get pregnant despite the V.

Some docs advise that men should get re-tested yearly. In rare cases the sperm production can get going again. So even if your dh did get the all-clear, he might want to get things checked out, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

I must say that I have heard of a number of cases...
We think that my youngest aunt was the product of a less-than successful Vasectomy








I know of a couple that actually got divorced because he thought she was unfaithful and by the time the kid was born and they did genetic testing and rechecked the sucess of the surgery (it was his after all!), severe damage was done to the relationship.
I also have a BIL and cousin who both needed to redo the surgery after the post-op tests showed a lower, but not low enough, sperm count.
Out of all the guys I know who have probably had the surgery (not something that comes up in every day conversation!), this is still probably pretty rare - but when it happens to you, it's 100%.

If it were me, I'd do a HPT, just to put my mind at ease.
Good luck!
Cyndi


----------



## BabyBugsMom (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a sister-in-law who is the result of a failed vasectomy.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

My girlfriend got pregnant with #3, husband had a vasectomy, she hadn't gotten her period yet and was EBF her 5 month old, (she is getting her tubes tied after #3 is born), so I say, you beter get it checked out.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a girlfriend who is now pregnant with twin boys after a failed vasecotomy. Ya gotta love the fertile.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

A couple at church had triplets after a vasectomy.

My aunt got pregnant after a vasectomy - my uncle proudly showed her the two snippets in a jar, got tested and was good to go, the whole bit. Turned out he had 3 vas deferens and the doc missed the 3rd one. He wasn't expecting it I guess!


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

My best friend used an IUD. When she had had enough of that her dh got a vasectomy. he wouldn't go for a followup. Finally she had the IUD removed and, well, refused marital relations until he had a followup. He had swimmers and had to have a second procedure! Needless to say he did the followup up V2 in a timely manner!


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Lots of guys skip the follow up, but it's a huge mistake.

It took forever for dh's count to go away after his.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

I know a family that had #6 _and_ #7 after a vasectomy. It's been two years without a sign of #8, so the tubal ligation must have worked.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

This thread is scary!

I had a pg scare about 2 months ago (same thing- a couple days late, no pms, nausea) and told dh he needed to get re-checked. I was so freaked that I even thought about dragging out my old microscope and checking myself!
Fortunately, I was not pg- but it made me think that annual checks are probably a good idea.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I had a phantom PG about 8 months after DH got his. I didn't have period, I gained weight like PG and I had every symptom in the book. This went on for months. US showed that I wasn't PG, had no cysts nor did I have any thyroid problems. Totally weird stuff.

DH did go to the first follow up. They like to check twice.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnassistedMomma* 
A couple at church had triplets after a vasectomy.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Why oh why did I come into this thread! Dh is going to get one in the next year...and now I'm scared!


----------



## momeg (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies. I am going to wait a few more days, I think and then get a HPT if my Auntie still hasn't shown up.

My husband did get rechecked in October, and they said he was all clear. I figured that was that. I mean, I would love the child regardless, but I have to admit, I am scared S&*%less right now.


----------



## zjandosmom (Dec 13, 2004)

Every time I read these threads I break out in a cold sweat. Scary stuff.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

It's possible but I don't know anyone that this has happened to irl personally.

My dh had a vasectomy 5 years ago. We haven't had issues.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjandosmom* 
Every time I read these threads I break out in a cold sweat. Scary stuff.

Every time I read these threads I get my hopes up. I know DH will have one after the next kiddo and I really wouldn't mind a third... but of course it won't happen to me since I would _like_ it to.

To OP, I do think it's pretty rare - keep us posted though!


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

Every time I read or hear stories about this I get excited.







: I really wan to have a ton of kiddos, but...DH says he is done so he is in charge of the BC. He has not had his checked and its been 6 months.


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

DH had the V - was told that he had "very favorable anatomy" BTW. That made me sad because I was actually hoping that we would someday have the oops after the V baby! Ok, I was hoping that until the night that DH pointed out that I was 8 days late and I sent him to the store to buy the HPT and he was so freaked out I thought he was going to choke! Then he hit a deer in his car on the way to the grocery store to get the HPT!! It was not a good night.

To top it all off I realized after he had left for the store and after he had called to tell me that he hit a deer (VERY low speed, no damage and he honestly does think the deer was fine) Anyway - I realized that I did have my period the week before and he was on a business trip and I was in NH at my grandmother's 80th birthday party and it just didn't occur to me to mention it to him!

Long story short, the V seems to have worked, and that little scare convinced me that we DO NOT need another child!!!!!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

My DH is more done than I am ... so he got the V. I am hoping there is a stray sperm in there somewhere... he never got rechecked... but like a pp said... it wont happen to me since I want it... lol


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm just waiting for this to happen to me







. I have 4 kids and have not planned a single one of them. I have used a number of different BC methods, been nursing, no periods and missing one of my tubes and I still keep getting pregnant. DH got the V last year and I wouldn't let him touch me until I talked to the dr and heard the test results for myself. But still I have this sinking feeling that I'm still going to get pregnant. Reading threads like this sure doesn't help.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

Momeg - what ended up happening? Did AF arrive?


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

I've known women who have gotten pregnant after partner had a vasectomy, also women who've gotten pregnant after a tubal ligation.


----------



## dejohe (Mar 17, 2007)

Well....what happened....did ya test?


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Gah! I do not like this thread! I could not even fathom the possibility...

Momeg...why do you leave us hanging in such suspense?


----------



## Christian_mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 

















:

Holy crap!

My DH had his vasectomy in March, we got the "all clear" in June. I told him he's getting a sperm count every year around the time I have my yearly exams. I don't want another surprise- or three!!!


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

I was conceived 26 year ago with my dad having a vasectomy, and using a condom with a spermicide. I realize this is totally bizarre and not something that most people have to worry about but actually it has always made me feel special in a certain way--like I REALLY need to be on this planet for some reason. ROFL!!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Another "holy crap this is freaky" post!!! DH is planning on getting a V very soon! We're that kind of couple, ya know, that can conceive just standing next to each other. I'll definitely be after him about those follow-ups. Yikes!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmilyS* 
I was conceived 26 year ago with my dad having a vasectomy, and using a condom with a spermicide. I realize this is totally bizarre and not something that most people have to worry about but actually it has always made me feel special in a certain way--like I REALLY need to be on this planet for some reason. ROFL!!

No kidding! I told DH if I get pregnant after he gets the V I'm resigning my fertility to God, accepting my "quiver" and look forward to my life as the new Michelle Duggar







Henri is our "WTF where'd that come from?" child. He's gotta be from another planet because I swore I wasn't having periods yet at the time he was conceived (roughly 8 weeks after Paddy's birth!)


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmilyS* 
I was conceived 26 year ago with my dad having a vasectomy, and using a condom with a spermicide. I realize this is totally bizarre and not something that most people have to worry about but actually it has always made me feel special in a certain way--like I REALLY need to be on this planet for some reason. ROFL!!

I've always felt that way, too! I was a diaphragm, foam AND condom baby. My older brother was a pill baby, and my younger brother was a diaphragm/jelly baby. Ironically, the two babies that my parents planned were both miscarried.

This thread actually gives me hope. My dh wants a V, and I would rather have Baby #3.


----------



## momeg (Dec 4, 2006)

...didn't mean to leave you all hanging. I went to the Gyno and no, I am not pregnant. She offered to put me on birth control for added insurance, but I think I will just take my chances. She told me that my husband should get checked once a year, but the odds of pregnancy after vasectomy are about the same as if I were just on birth control.

Thanks for all the responses though. They really helped me realize that even if I do get pg again, I would be happy about it, and the world would not end.


----------



## AngieB (Oct 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momeg* 
odds of pregnancy after vasectomy are about the same as if I were just on birth control.























: What!!!!! I have never herd that before. I want better odds than that. Way to many people get pregnant while on birth control, myself included.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I've never heard that statistic before, either. I would be surprised if it's true.

Ok...quick internet search says:

"According to the Royal College of Obstetricians & Gynaecologists1 there is 1 in 2000 chance of a pregnancy resulting from vasectomy failure - 0.05%. This figure is generally accepted as being accurate, and the figure most doctors will quote when asked for a reliability figure. This figure is based on men having been given clearance after submitting samples for analysis in order to rule out early failures and recanalization (spontaneous re-joining of the vas deferens).

So how does vasectomy compare to other methods of birth control?

* Female sterilization is considerably less reliable than vasectomy. The RCOG1 quotes the rate at 1 in 200 (0.5%). Tubal ligation is ten times more likely to result in an unplanned pregnancy than vasectomy.
* The pill has a failure rate of between 0.1% and 5%3.
* The IUD rate failure rate is between less than 1% and 2%3.
* Condoms have a typical failure rate of 12%, and a rate of 18% in adolescents3. One study mentions that 40% of men "forgot" to tell partners about a condom that broke or slipped during intercourse.
* Diaphragms and caps have a failure rate of up to 20%3.
* Female condoms have a failure rate of up to 22%3."

http://www.vasectomy-information.com...ctober2006.htm


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

Momeg - Glad to hear you got the results you wanted! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Glad you got the result you wanted









My next-oldest sister had *two* kids with her hubby after two seperate vasectomies. He was already 'sterile' when they met b/c his first wife demanded a v or no nookie. Sis got pregnant, he demanded a DNA test, it was his kid. He got snipped again. Four years later sis turned up pregnant again when they hadn't been having a whole lot of private time and she'd been talking online to her ex-h. They split up the whole bit. She got on medicaid, they forced a DNA test, it was his kid.

From what I hear, he hasn't been intimate with anyone since that DNA test.

Me, I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum, wishing & praying that my dh is one of those you read about whose vas is neutralized by a deployment to the desert. It'd be a lot cheaper & easier on us than the 3k for a reversal using the doc some of our friends have had wonderful success with


----------

